# Planning on getting swordtails



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, just wondering how many swordtails I could put in a 20 gal high tank

Also, could I get all females and no males?

And are males aggresive?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Chris,

the general rule is one gallon per per fish per inch in size. now you could over stock your tank but you will need a lot of filteration. you could keep all females, but the beauty of a Swordtail is in the mail. my suggestion would be to get 1 male for every 3 three females. 

Edit: if you wanna keep all females, you might as well go in for platys or mollys  

cheers.


----------

